# Dry/dull regions (mostly following the grain) in shellac



## daviddoria (Feb 3, 2013)

I sprayed 3 thin coats of Bulls Eye Seal Coat tinted with Transtint. I like the result in most regions, but there are several places where it looks dull or dry.

Below is a picture of the table, some close ups to try to show the texture, and one that is darker to kind of show the reflectance difference.














































How would I fix these spots? Just spray more (not tinted this time since it's already the right color) Seal Coat? I imagine I need to get the shellac smooth/flat/consistent before spraying the finish coat (General Finishes Polyacrylic).

Thanks,

David


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

David,

It appears that the grain is soaking up the shellac, Your correct you could do more shellac , but if the color is correct, I would simply let the top coat take care of it , I would spray it , let it dry and then do a light scuff sand and recoat , and move to getting done.. You should be fine


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Spray a full wet coat of straight alcohol. If the dull spots remain, spray more shellac in full wet coats to eliminate all dullness.

Next time, skip the shellac and go with a real finish, like lacquer or even poly.


----------



## daviddoria (Feb 3, 2013)

Charles - are you implying that another coat of (undyed) shellac will change the color?

Clint - what is the effect of the coat of alcohol? How many coats of shellac would you estimate it would take to eliminate the dullness?


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Alcohol will dissolve and even out/flatten the finish already on. I suspect that more dullness will be revealed. In that case, I'd keep spraying more shellac coats until there's no dullness. Then top with whatever you want. I'd go with solvent lacquer.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

David,

No I doubt additional coats of clear shellac would alter the color, I just dont see it as needed .. additional top coat's will handle the shrink back


----------

